# Moorewood Zama 2011



## knoda (13. April 2012)

Will mir das Bike gerne kaufen. Nicht nur für den Park, sondern auch um ab und an mal hoch zu treten. 

Gibt's Erfahrungen ?


----------



## honk1978 (24. Juli 2012)

Hi, hänge mich mal hier rein da ich grade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike bin und auch das Zama ins Auge gefasst habe.
Fährt das jemand mit 2 Kettenblättern? Und geht das noch einigermaßen für ne kleine Hausrunde?

Gruß Rene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (24. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ja fahre das Zama als Enduro/Freerider mit einem Kettenblatt vorne (kleinste Übersetzung ist 1:1) für mich das optimale Bike zum hochfahren und runter richtig Gas zu machen. Habe es relativ leicht aufgebaut ca. 14kg. Auf dem Bild noch ohne Luftdämpfer, fahre den Monarch mit kleinerer Luftkammer für mehr Endprogression. Das Floodgate ist auch sehr sinnvoll fürs hochtreten.
Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem unkomplizierten Rahmen


----------



## gotcha (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo knoda, hallo Rene, 

ich habe mir das Zuza als Enduro 2-Fach aufgebaut und bin damit sehr zufrieden, wobei es auf die Dauer gesehen doch relativ kurz ist und somit ich nicht die besten Klettereigenschaften aufweist. 

Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass das Zama mit ein bisschen mehr Länge tatsächlich eine sehr gute Wahl für ein Enduro ist. Unkomplizierter Eingelenker mit ausreichend Federweg und stabil genug um auch mal den ein oder anderen Bikepark Ausflug mitnehmen zu können.

Gruß

Gotcha


----------



## Deleted 25931 (25. Juli 2012)

honk1978 schrieb:


> ......
> Fährt das jemand mit 2 Kettenblättern?
> Und geht das noch einigermaßen für ne kleine Hausrunde?
> 
> Gruß Rene



Fährt das jemand mit 2 Kettenblättern? JA
Und geht das noch einigermaßen für ne kleine Hausrunde? JA 

Fahre das Ding mit Marzocchi Roco Air WC und Durolux 180mm TAD 2012.  Selbst mit DH - Kassette gehts gut hinauf. Soll aber auch nur für die Feierabendrunde sein und vielleicht mal ne Tour bis 25km. Primäres Einsatzgebiet bergab. Gewicht keine Ahnung.


----------



## detlefracing (26. Juli 2012)

achja wegen der Größe... ab 1,80 muss es der L Rahmen sein.
Wer mit dem Bike mehr runterprügeln will sollte über exzentrische Buchsen, einen Lenkwinkelsteuersatz oder das optionale XPI Kit nachdenken.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (26. Juli 2012)

Habe mich fürs XPI entschieden. Ist denke das ist die einfachste,variabelste und nicht zu teure Lösung.


----------



## guido21 (13. Januar 2013)

detlefracing schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja fahre das Zama als Enduro/Freerider mit einem Kettenblatt vorne (kleinste Übersetzung ist 1:1) für mich das optimale Bike zum hochfahren und runter richtig Gas zu machen. Habe es relativ leicht aufgebaut ca. 14kg. Auf dem Bild noch ohne Luftdämpfer, fahre den Monarch mit kleinerer Luftkammer für mehr Endprogression. Das Floodgate ist auch sehr sinnvoll fürs hochtreten.
> Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem unkomplizierten Rahmen


Was für einen Steuersatz braucht der Rahmen? Ich habe mir so einen Rahmen gekauft.


----------



## Gap______Jumper (13. Januar 2013)

Moin guido

du brauchst einen ZS44/ ZS49 oder andere Kombinationen mit oben AD 44mm und unten AD 49mm!
Zu bekommen von Hope, Reset Racing und Acros (Chris King bietet mittlerweile glaube ich auch einen an!)!


----------



## guido21 (13. Januar 2013)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:


> Moin guido
> 
> du brauchst einen ZS44/ ZS49 oder andere Kombinationen mit oben AD 44mm und unten AD 49mm!
> Zu bekommen von Hope, Reset Racing und Acros (Chris King bietet mittlerweile glaube ich auch einen an!)!


 
Ich danke Dir!


----------



## guido21 (30. April 2013)

Hallo
Ich habe heute moren das SPI2 Lager gegen das XPI getauscht (MW Zama, Gösse M). Grosse Enttäuschung . Auch wenn ich mit 25Nm anziehe dreht sich die M8 Schraube für die Wahl der Geometrie munter weiter. Weiss jemand Rat??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (30. April 2013)

vieleicht ist das Loch nicht tief genug und die Schraube setzt auf und Du klemmst garnicht


----------



## gotcha (5. Mai 2013)

Bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Zamas:


----------



## Deleted 25931 (6. Mai 2013)

Darf man fragen was das für ein Umwerfer ist?

Nicht das mein alter XT dreifach - Umwerfer nicht funktioniert. Aber optisch ist er dadurch, dass er sehr weit hinten hängt keine Schmeichelei. Hochwichtig!!


----------



## gotcha (6. Mai 2013)

Ist nen Deore XT FD-M770 Umwerfer - sitzt aber durch den Bashring auch nicht wirklich optimal - aber solange er tut was er soll - langfristig ist eh 1x10 geplant. 

Gruß


----------



## Gap______Jumper (7. Mai 2013)

1x9 reicht für die meisten Auffahrten am Lago auch noch aus!


----------



## Asko (28. Mai 2013)

Hab seit Heute ein Problem mit meinen 2011er Zama.

Hab Vorne einen neuen Reifen eingebaut (2.5 Kaiser) und war grade am Samerberg damit.
Jetzt schleift mir immer beim einfedern und leicht seitlicher Belastung der hintere! Reifen an den beiden linken Streben des Hinterbaus.
Habe sonst nichts verändert und vorher war das Problem nicht vorhanden.

Alle Schrauben vom Hinterbau sind angezogen, die Lager haben kein Spiel, das Laufrad sitzt dank Steckachse eh richtig, der Reifen sitzt richtig auf der Felge und eiert auch nicht (2.35 Muddy Mary auf der Stiffy) und die Speichenspannung sieht für mich auch ok aus.
Hab auch verschiedene Luftdrücke am Hinterreifen verssucht, hat alles nichts geholfen. 

Obwohls auf den ersten Blick OK aussieht bleibt für mich eigentlich nur die Schuld beim Laufrad zu suchen.
Oder hat jemand ne Idee was ich noch überprüfen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gap______Jumper (29. Mai 2013)

Speichenspannung überprüfen, nachziehen und zentrieren!


----------



## Asko (13. Juni 2013)

Narf, das war mal wieder ein Eigentor.

Ich war der festen Überzeugung das der Reifen an den Streben vom Hinterbau schleift.
Heute  haben wir allerdings festgestellt das der Sattel dank der Serienmässig  verbauten Setback Stütze bei voller Federwegsausnutzung am Hinterreifen schleift.
Sattelstütze 3cm raus und das Problem ist zum Glück erstmal vom Tisch.

Auf die einfachsten Sachen kommt man immer zuletzt


----------



## Deleted 25931 (5. August 2013)

Moin. Mal ne doofe Frage. 

Macht ein Dämpfer ala CaneCreek DobbelWobbel in einem einfachen aber prinzipiell sehr gut funktionierenden Eingelenker mit den ganzen Einstellfunktionen Sinn? 
Oder kommen die Einstellmöglichkeiten da im Vergleich zu irgendwelchen Über-Fahrwerken garnicht zur Geltung?
Oder aber gerade deswegen weil der Hinterbau einfach so simpel ist funzt es super???


----------



## guido21 (5. August 2013)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Moin. Mal ne doofe Frage.
> 
> Macht ein Dämpfer ala CaneCreek DobbelWobbel in einem einfachen aber prinzipiell sehr gut funktionierenden Eingelenker mit den ganzen Einstellfunktionen Sinn?
> Oder kommen die Einstellmöglichkeiten da im Vergleich zu irgendwelchen Über-Fahrwerken garnicht zur Geltung?
> Oder aber gerade deswegen weil der Hinterbau einfach so simpel ist funzt es super???


 
Hallo
1.  MW Zama ist tatsächlich ein "einfachen aber prinzipiell sehr gut funktionierenden Eingelenker". Wobei ich "sehr gut funktionierenden" betonen würde. Mein HITECH-Bike (Mondraker Summum) hat mehr Gelenke, aber auch diese sind einfach aufgebaut.
2. Die Bikes mit "Über-Fahrwerken" (z.B. MD Summum, Norco Aurum, etc.) sind vermutlich bis zu 1% besser. Vermutlich haben 99% der Biker kein Popo-meter um den Unterschied zu spüren (Greg Minnaar, etc. ausgenommen).
*Ich vermute, dass simpler-Aufbau und Super-Funktion einen sehr engen kausalen Zusammenhang haben.*
3. Ich habe den FOX VAN RC gegen einen FOX DHX RC4 kashima getauscht. Dies aus ästhetischen Gründen (kashima Gabel und somit kashima Dämpfer). Tatsächlich ist (oder bilde ich mir das ein) der FOX DHX RC4 kashima mindestens 1% besser.  Spass bei Seite: Den Durchschlagsschutz kann man am RC4 mit Druck und blauem Ring sehr gut einstellen. LSC und HSC sind entweder Attrappen, defekt oder mein Popo-meter ist unterentwickelt. Die Rebound-Einstellungen sind sehr gut fühlbar.

Für Deine Frage nach dem CC DB kann ich Dir nicht direkt helfen, da ich noch nie an meinen Bikes CCDB oder Air verbaut habe. Der CC BD soll aber eine echte "Wunderwaffe" sein. Wenn er nicht andere Federn bräuchte, hätte ich den CC DB mal ausprobiert. Das Experiment ist mir dann doch etwas zu teuer (CCDB, Montagehardware, Federn).

16kg:






Zur Funktion des Hinterbaus siehe auch:

http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/180er-freerider-0111.pdf

"Wolfplayer" hat dies auch beobachtet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=604166

Hier die Grafik, die die Linearität des MW Zama belegt:


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. August 2013)

also ich komme grad aus Saalbach zurueck, wo ich mich die letzten 3 Tage auf der X-Line, dem HackelbergTrail und der neue Z-Line geschunden habe 
am 1. Tag war ich mit meinem Izimu soweit top zufrieden.
doch am 2. Tag hat mich dann die Boxxer(R2C2) genervt
denn auf einmal war die total bockig...da es sehr staubig war, dachte ich zuerst, sie hat sich Dreck gezogen und hat deshalb diese hackelige Daempfung (Ansprechverhalten war trotzdem gut) 
habe sie dann Abends im Hotel zerlegt und musste beim aufschrauben beider Seiten feststellen, das sich unten im Casting deutlich Ueberdruck abgebaut hatte. Gabelproblem war wieder geloest.
dann bin ich mal kurz das Session meines Kumpels gefahren, welches auf 20kg mehr Fahrergewicht abgestimmt ist fuer Ihn gegenueber meines Gewichtes.
der Hinterbau war selbst so fuer mich 100% kompfortabler als ich das Morewood jemals kannte.
da hab ich dann einfach mal den Piggipack meines RC4 ganz aufgedreht (weiss nicht ie hoch der Druck grad ist) aber es hat spuerbare Verbesserung gebracht.
hatte das PiggiPack deshalb so zu, weil ich ja mit der 250ger Feder schon sehr weich bin und somit Durchschlaege zu vermeiden wollte.

fuer mich habe ich nun entschieden doch wieder vom Eingelenker wegzugehen.
 @_guido21_ das Bild zeigt doch bestimmt Dein Zama !?
Du hast ja wie ich eine HS verbaut und die ist leider doch fehl am Platz an einem Izimu, da durch das 22 Blatt der Pedalrueckschlag zu stark zunimmt.

ich baue die original Kurbel mit E13 wieder ran


----------



## guido21 (5. August 2013)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> also ich komme grad aus Saalbach zurueck, wo ich mich die letzten 3 Tage auf der X-Line, dem HackelbergTrail und der neue Z-Line geschunden habe
> am 1. Tag war ich mit meinem Izimu soweit top zufrieden.
> doch am 2. Tag hat mich dann die Boxxer(R2C2) genervt
> denn auf einmal war die total bockig...da es sehr staubig war, dachte ich zuerst, sie hat sich Dreck gezogen und hat deshalb diese hackelige Daempfung (Ansprechverhalten war trotzdem gut)
> ...


 
Richtig, das Bild ist das Zama meines Sohnes (1.60m, 12 Jahre). Er ist mit Ausrüstung ca. 55-60kg und hat eine 250er Feder drin. SAG passt: ca. 35%. Durchschlagsschutz haben wir mit Druck im Piggi angepasst. Bis jetzt hat er sich nicht über zu wenig Komfort beschwert. Er empfindet den Hinterbau des Zama angenehmer als den meines Liteville 901 (natürlich entsprechend angepasst auf sein Gewicht).
Ich habe ihm das MW Zama als wartungsarmes, unproblematisches Spassbike beschafft (nur Rahmen) und gleich eine HS eingebaut weil ich im LV auch eine drin habe und wir beide vom Schalten ohne Kettenblattwechsel 100% überzeugt sind. Das mit dem Pedalrückschlag stimmt und ist die andere Seite der Medaille. Wir brauchen vorne "2 Kettenblätter" da wir auch zu FR-Touren hochstrampeln. Die Originalkurbel hat wohl 36 oder 38 Zähne am Kettenblatt, oder?

Oben verstehe ich dich nicht ganz?: Piggi auf, besser oder nicht?


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. August 2013)

ja Piggi hatte ich dann einfach auf gut Glueck aufgedreht, da ich eh keine Pumpe bei hatte und auch den Druck nicht mehr genau weiss, welchen ich eingestellt hatte vor Ewigkeiten  und es fuehlte sich dann deutlich besser an auf dem Hackelberg Trail bei der letzten Abfahrt 
aber dann doch komisch, wenn Dein Sohn sich mit der 250 Feder wohlfuehlt mit seinen 60kg und ich mit meinen 75kg fahrfertig auch nun mit offenem Pack keine Durchschlaege vernehmen konnte 
glaub das ori Kettenblatt hat 36Z bin mir aber nicht sicher, werde ich ja wieder sehen, wenn ich es umbau hab ja 2 Wochen Urlaub 
der DRuckaufbau im Casting an der Boxxer wurmt micht aber grad mehr


----------



## guido21 (5. August 2013)

Ich habe schon lang die Vermutung, dass Dämpfer stark ab Werk streuen . Habe aber keine Beweise. Die Sache bleibt rätselhaft. Das einzige woran man sich halten kann, ist der SAG. Durchschlaege sind meines Erachtens eine Frage von was man wie fährt. Ein zu weiter Sprung (zu viel speed) mit anschliessender Landung im flat bringt bei meinem Bike einen Durchschlag. Richtiger Speed und eine Landung im abfallenden Teil nutzt ca. 80% des Federweges (und fühlt sich nach Butter an).

Zur Boxxer: Eine Verhärtung während des Trails  hatte ich auch immer. Die Boxxer war für mich eine grosse Enttäuschung. So bin ich zur Fox 36 gekommen.
Im meinem neuen Projekt Mondraker Summum kommt die Boxxer rein, aber zuerst lass ich ein Tuning bei AKIRA.ch machen. Mal sehen was es bringt.


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. August 2013)

ja Serienstreuung ist immer wieder ein Problem  aber auch die richtige Fahrweise wie Du auch sagst.
der SAG passte bei mir auch 
z.B. im 1. Stueck der X-Line kommt ein kleiner flacher Speed-Sprung, wenn ich bei dem mein Izimu etwas mehr in die Federung drueck beim Absprung, 
ist es mir durchgeschlagen...selbst noch mit dem sugedrehten Piggi-Pack.
dagegen ein Sprung auf der Z-Line der Dich hoch ru=aushaut und Du aufkommst wie ein Stein brachte keinen Duchschlag oder sonst wo in den letzten 3 Tage

die Boxxer ist mir nun auch ein Raetsel...wie sich der Druck im Casting aufbaut und dann ebend haelt


----------



## Deleted 25931 (9. August 2013)

guido21 schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Hier die Grafik, die die Linearität des MW Zama belegt:



Also ich als Laie würde dann mal sagen, dass ein CCDB sich aufgrund der Bilderbuchlinearität dann wohl perfekt für den Rahmen eignet.  (?) 
Es gibt ja auch Rahmen die einen progressiven Endbereich und linearem Mittelbereich haben wo vermutlich so viele Einstelloptionen überflüssig sind.

Hatte da vor Ewigkeiten mal was im Canfield-Unterforum gelesen. Da schrieb jemand Canfield direkt an und bat um Hilfe bei der Einstellung des CCDB für Rahmen xyz, da dieser irgendwie nicht so dolle fuhr mit dem CCDB. Ergebnis war, dass er die ein oder andere Einstellung komplett offen lassen sollte, da der Rahmen von Hause aus halt schon progressiv etc. war. -> Teurer Spass für nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (12. August 2013)

ich hatte am WE meine Holzfeller wieder angebaut und muss sagen der Unterschied beim Pedalrueckschlag zu HS ist enorm...wie ruhig das Ganze jetzt geht.
muss mir jetzt eingestehen, dass man die Downhill-Performance versaut, wenn man meint mit einer HS aus einem DH'ler ein uphilltauglichen DH'ler zu machen


----------



## danielgofast (11. Februar 2014)

VERKAUFE EINEN GUT ERHALTENEN ZAMA RAHMEN . WEITERE INFOS: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...e-morewood-zama/174982559-217-4231?ref=search


----------



## AC-Stef (21. Dezember 2014)

Könnte mir hier jemand auf die Schnelle mal einer von euch sagen wie Lang die Gabelschaftlänge beim Morewood Zama 2011 Gr. M sein muss , mein Bike steht beim Schrauber und der hat bis zum 12. Januar Urlaub , mir hat man aber jetzt eine Boxxer angeboten mit einer 15,3 Schaftlänge und leider komm ich nicht zum messen dran ob das passt .

Gruß Stef


----------



## lysy-gixer (25. März 2015)

Guten Abend
Ich besitze ein Zama von 2011. Fahre mit dem Fahrrad auch kleine Touren, kein Hardcore Freeride, 1-1,5m Drops, ein oder anderen Sprung.  Die Gabel hab ich gegen Lyrik Coil 170mm getauscht. Jetzt möchte ich den Dämpfer wechseln. Einbaulänge ist laut Morewood 222/63. Ich überlege zwischen Monarch Plus216/63  und  Vivid Air222/70. Bin ein Anfänger bei dem Thema. Welcher Dämpfer passt besser? Kann mir jemand helfen, paar Tipps geben? Danke. Und SORRY für die Schreibfehler, mein Deutsch ist nicht Perfekt


----------



## Jierdan (16. April 2015)

Ich fahre einen Monarch 4.2 HV in 222/70 (aus einem Torque gerippt) und bin sehr zufrieden. Funktioniert gut, es schlägt nix an.

Was mir grade ein größeres Kopfzerbrechen bereitet: mit Boxxer (2660g) wird das Zama extrem frontlastig. Hatte davor eine 2200g SingleCrown, das hat sich irgendwie ausgewogener angefühlt. Empfindet das noch jemand als störend? Wenn ja, macht ihr was dagegen?


----------



## Gap______Jumper (25. April 2015)

lysy-gixer schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> Ich besitze ein Zama von 2011. Fahre mit dem Fahrrad auch kleine Touren, kein Hardcore Freeride, 1-1,5m Drops, ein oder anderen Sprung.  Die Gabel hab ich gegen Lyrik Coil 170mm getauscht. Jetzt möchte ich den Dämpfer wechseln. Einbaulänge ist laut Morewood 222/63. Ich überlege zwischen Monarch Plus216/63  und  Vivid Air222/70. Bin ein Anfänger bei dem Thema. Welcher Dämpfer passt besser? Kann mir jemand helfen, paar Tipps geben? Danke. Und SORRY für die Schreibfehler, mein Deutsch ist nicht Perfekt



Fahre seit einiger Zeit ein Zama mit 216er Monarch, super für Freeride-Touren! Hat berechnete 162mm Federweg am Heck und mit 170er Lyrik ist es laufruhig und dennoch agil. Gewicht liegt dann je nach Aufbau um 14kg, also los!


----------

